# Sticky  Unitronic MK6 Jetta & GLI 1.8/2.0 TSI Gen3 Turbo-Back Exhaust System



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic is pleased to present its 3” Turbo-Back Exhaust System for the MK6 Jetta/GLI equipped with the transverse 1.8/2.0 TSI Gen3 engines. Featuring TIG welded, T304 Stainless Steel CNC mandrel bent construction, stainless steel corrugated flex section, high flow 200-cell metallic catalytic converter, and straight-through, free flowing design; Unitronic’s Turbo-Back Exhaust System is designed to remove the factory exhaust restrictions to unleash the full potential of the 1.8/2.0 TSI Gen3 engines.










Like all of Unitronic’s Performance Exhaust Systems, a unique v-band fastener system, using T316 Stainless Steel flanges was utilized to ensure a leak proof connection every time. This is achieved through a locking ring on all Unitronic v-band flanges to guarantee a centric alignment of the two flanges. Unitronic’s mufflers feature a high density, high temperature glass fiber packing and are stamped with the Unitronic logo. 










These attributes combined ensure maximum performance, while maintaining a comfortable and unobtrusive tone inside the cabin. Exiting at the rear, exhaust gasses pass through twin 3.5” slash cut tips and engraved with the Unitronic logo.






Fits:
- MK6 Jetta 1.8 TSI Gen3
- MK6 Jetta GLI 2.0 TSI Gen3

Price: 1499.99$ USD

For more information, be sure to contact your local Authorized Unitronic Dealer to get yours now!


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

Sounds great... Curious though, how'd you guys get the blowoff sound to be that noticeable? I have an intake and it's nowhere near that loud...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

PatrickVas said:


> Sounds great... Curious though, how'd you guys get the blowoff sound to be that noticeable? I have an intake and it's nowhere near that loud...


Our upcoming 2.0 TSI Gen3 Cold Air Intake is very free-flowing and unrestrictive, which will result in the sounds being more audible.


----------



## gsprobe (Jan 29, 2006)

Sounds great!

John or Steve, any dynos confirming gains both with and without a tune?

I think we are picking up a new Jetta Sport 1.8t w/auto in June. My plans are to get a tune and exhaust but otherwise leave it mostly stock.


----------



## mmorello1205 (Oct 18, 2021)

PatrickVas said:


> Sounds great... Curious though, how'd you guys get the blowoff sound to be that noticeable? I have an intake and it's nowhere near that loud...


I took the insulation off the hood of my car off which is sound deadening material and I hear turbo sounds bov all day


----------



## PaskoR18T (3 mo ago)

Does this pass emissions? Does it cause the Check engine light to pop on?


----------

